# Can't decide to use carib sand of aragonite



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm preparing for a reset of my 40G breeder and I'm debating the substrate. I have tonnes of aragonite that I can use but I'm considering the carib sand. I like the look of the smaller grains but I can't make up my mind. I've been reading up on the smaller grains and general opinion is it is better to use. Anyone have an opinion to share?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I know quite a few people that have sand in their tanks that wish they had aragonite....


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

I have only ever heard that smaller sand grains matters for a deep sand bed.
Other than that, I don't think it matters.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> I know quite a few people that have sand in their tanks that wish they had aragonite....


I have fine on the LH side of my tank (DSB), coarse (Florida crushed coral) in the middle and aragonite on the right. IMO, I like the medium (aragonite). The fine blows around way too easily and doesn't look as nice if there is anything (film, detrius, rubble) on it. Think of it as wearing a white shirt and eating pasta with tomato sauce. I only recently added the Florida crushed coral and actually think it looks nice but it doesn't look like sand.

My opinion is aragonite. Make sure you clean the hell out it first.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

The last thing I want is for it to blow around. I'm envious of sand beds when I see them but that's probably because people won't tell you it's hard to maintain. May I'll try a mix.


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

What do you plan to keep? That will determine your flow needs and then you will have your options.

The sand looks nice I had it and liked until I had to add flow and it was a nightmare. Arooniteis better however it will also move around depending on flow, most likely my next setup will be bare bottom


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I have medium Carib sea aragonite and I see just one problem - it is getting "tan/black" from the lights. On the other hand, I am not getting it in the sump and it is easier to vacuum

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

sig said:


> I have medium Carib sea aragonite and I see just one problem - it is getting "tan/black" from the lights. On the other hand, I am not getting it in the sump and it is easier to vacuum


If its switching colors on you, something is most likely growing init causing the color change, should get some cleanup crew that moves it around I flu d sand sifting starfish work best and are relatively inexpensive


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

msobon said:


> What do you plan to keep? That will determine your flow needs and then you will have your options.
> 
> The sand looks nice I had it and liked until I had to add flow and it was a nightmare. Arooniteis better however it will also move around depending on flow, most likely my next setup will be bare bottom


I already have a tank with an anemone, tomato clown, yellow tang and a small piece of GSP. I do plan on adding some coral in the future but no other fish.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

msobon said:


> If its switching colors on you, something is most likely growing init causing the color change, should get some cleanup crew that moves it around I flu d sand sifting starfish work best and are relatively inexpensive


I have crew at least of 120 members  or even more. (nassarius snails, Trochus Snail, Fighting Conch, crabs, 2 star fishes and etc.) Never tried save money on this stuff

The guys on reefecentral say it is coraline

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

disman_ca said:


> I already have a tank with an anemone, tomato clown, yellow tang and a small piece of GSP. I do plan on adding some coral in the future but no other fish.


As long as you plan to keep it mostly softies then flow shouldn't be an Issue.


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

sig said:


> I have crew at least of 120 members  or even more. (nassarius snails, Trochus Snail, Fighting Conch, crabs, 2 star fishes and etc.) Never tried save money on this stuff
> 
> The guys on reefecentral say it is coraline


You want something turning that over most of those you listed are surface dwellers , send me a link to some pics of your substrate


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

The aragonite usually changes colour (darker) over time, whereas the sand usually stays white.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

msobon said:


> You want something turning that over most of those you listed are surface dwellers , send me a link to some pics of your substrate


I will try to use a vacuum. that's worked for a few guys.
I never vacuumed the tank during one 1 year

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Get argonite, I have the oolite crap and its constantly blowing around making the water cloudy. It does look nicer but I ended covering it with an inch of argonite and no more blowing around.


----------

